# Unmarked Police Cars in Aberdeen...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a quick heads up to those in the Aberdeen area that may not know - The police seem to have taken delivery of a couple of new unmarked cars, one being a silver BMW 3 series and today i spied a black 320 Touring on my way to work...

:thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Its the new 'get Clark' squad:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

aye probably more so once they see i've posted this...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

saw the touring yesterday had pulled someone over, also they have a silver 5 series which i have seen a few times, nice to see that grampian (shambles squad) police can spend our money on some nice cars to$$ers


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

:lol: 

They will get 'tyred' eventually


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Clark said:


> Just a quick heads up to those in the Aberdeen area that may not know - The police seem to have taken delivery of a couple of new unmarked cars, one being a silver BMW 3 series and today i spied a black 320 Touring on my way to work...
> 
> :thumb:


320 seems a bit strange, it is a bit limp wristed for a traffic car, but not economical enough to be a bobby car.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gavb said:


> saw the touring yesterday had pulled someone over, also they have a silver 5 series which i have seen a few times, nice to see that grampian (shambles squad) police can spend our money on some nice cars to$$ers


Badge snobbery now, obviously Volvo's arent good enough! lol



rmorgan84 said:


> 320 seems a bit strange, it is a bit limp wristed for a traffic car, but not economical enough to be a bobby car.


Thats what i first thought...It wasnt untill i spotted the driver had a black vest and stripes on his sleeves and the blue lights above the rear number plate!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Clark there is also 2 new x5's in Aberdeen 1 Dark blue and the other silver.
Fully loaded on the inside , Unmarked on the outside.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm happy to see them...I just wish they'd catch some of the wee dicks cruising round and round the beach! keep my up at nights!!!!!!

I jusr since purchased a paintball gun and ammo!


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

The 3 series is a coupe, not sure engine size but has shark fin ariel, 100% undercover, feckers


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Theres quite a lot of 5 series undercovers kicking about..

Dad said he saw a few of them when he was out on his bike - the bast*rds! 

:wave:


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

Taxi Driver from Aberdeen

Burgandy Volvo
Red & Silver Omega
Blue Focus
BMW's as Clark said

Hope this helps


----------



## whitevanman (Mar 4, 2007)

traffic in glasgow have5 series silver , reg number of silver sf06bys, black one kicks about also
unmarked cars 3 series and also 1 series


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Clark said:


> today i spied a black 320 Touring on my way to work...
> 
> :thumb:


Jeeps thought you said sped past - was thinking ouch £60+3points

good you spotted it


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Crapped myself yesterday... passed a silver 320 in Keith's Evo VI with it fully nailed, then remembered, and slowed up... as it crept up close behind I half expected the lights to come on, but fortunately for me just a grinning dude in a suit!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Crapped myself yesterday... passed a silver 320 in Keith's Evo VI with it fully nailed, then remembered, and slowed up... as it crept up close behind I half expected the lights to come on, but fortunately for me just a grinning dude in a suit!


Lucky


----------

